# T_Mike's Picture Thread



## T_Mike (Feb 28, 2008)

I hope you enjoy these pictures!

P. regalis, mature female:


















P. regalis, unsexed (suspected male) Juvenile:






More to come...


----------



## T_Mike (Feb 28, 2008)

C. lamanai 2 eye shots, different angles:












L. parahybana sling:






To be continued...


----------



## T_Mike (Feb 28, 2008)

P. murinus:


















E. pachypus:






Yet more to come...


----------



## T_Mike (Feb 28, 2008)

A. laeta sling:












G. rosea:












Just a few more...


----------



## T_Mike (Feb 28, 2008)

P. irminia:






H. maculata sling:












That's all for now! Enjoy!


----------



## T Frank (Feb 28, 2008)

Awesome pictures!
I love the eye shots:clap:


----------



## T_Mike (Mar 8, 2008)

i got a few more slings today that i thought i would post pics of, here we go

B. vagans:






B. smithi






S. calceatum






A. bicoloratum






I also got a P. ornata, but can't seen to get a pic of it...


----------



## seanbond (Mar 8, 2008)

nice variety in your collect!


----------



## T Frank (Mar 8, 2008)

Very nice sling pictures, quality looks great.


----------



## T_Mike (Mar 11, 2009)

Time to add more pictures!

P. spinulopalpus:








MM P. irminia (went off to make babies and got eaten  but the female has laid a sac )








MM P. fasciata making a spermweb:













His Palpal emboli:







B. smithi sling freshly molted:








That's all for now, Enjoy!


----------



## _Lange (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice collection! I like


----------



## T_Mike (May 25, 2009)

A few pick ups from a local show:

Female Brachypelma boehmei:







C. darlingi sling (got 2 of these guys)






C. marshalli sling (got 3 of these)






and a little G. pulchra:










and this one isn't a pickup from the show but just for fun, P. spinulopalpus eye shot:


----------



## Imbrium (May 26, 2009)

That B. boehmei is gorgeous!


----------



## Draiman (May 26, 2009)

That B. boehmei = :drool: :drool: :drool: 

A great collection you've got as well, and nice, sharp pictures. 

_(i'm learning to be nicer to people)_


----------

